# Goat breeds with pics



## Deane marine

I have looked all over Internet for goat breeds with pics and can not really find any thing that good could we start a thread of goat breed with pics :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms

Hmm...these are the only ones i'm seeing...not really a complete list though...

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/breeds.htm
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=co ... Itemid=131
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/goats/ I'm seeing a lot of misinformation on this link about some of the breeds, but it does give a long list. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

That is a great idea. I haven't sean a good list with photos other than a short one in one of my books.


----------



## amylawrence

kikogoats.info has a photo page for kikos.


----------



## Deane marine

Right please put your pic and breed up :laugh:


----------



## Deane marine

Pygmy goat ( Kid )


----------



## Deane marine

please name this breed


----------



## Deane marine

please name this breed


----------



## StaceyRosado

they look to be in other countries so I am not sure what they are.


----------



## milkmaid

I think a thread of goat breed pics is a great idea! I vote for it! Or even a thread for each breed.


----------



## peggy

I think a thread of breeds with pics is a good idea, maybe listing the things you like and dislike about the breed.....


----------



## StaceyRosado

this idea has been in the "works" but I havent gotten to really putting it together (its more in the idea stage). If someone wants to spear head gathering all the info I can help get it on the forum the way I wanted to. Contact me for what Im looking for and if you want to be a part of helping make it happen.

everyone may think its a great idea but its not easy to get accomplished and thats why its not been done. I can only do so much with my time.


----------



## Deane marine

Why dont we all make it right here right now put up pics and names then if people want to add to it they can :type:


----------



## milkmaid

I like that too! Can we start a new thread, Stacey?
What about multiple pictures? Do we want only one picture of each breed, or more than one? I say several, but not sure how to do that.


----------

